# The sheet metal intake manifold is up for grabs!



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Custom fabricated intake manifold, and hot pipe (from turbo to TB) with a 60mm 240SX TB.

Everything fits under the stock hood.
flows like a sonofabitch
uses stock throttle cable
no fabrication needed. Everything is done
allows for removal of injectors without removal of intake manifold.
will work for NA or turbo applications
Days and Days of engineering/fabrication.
No EGR, IAC, or PCV
four vacuum ports
One of a kind. 
$500 or $600 polished

It would be in the for sale section, but that's all sentra parts, no one with a VG would see it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/T66Z31/106-0699_IMG.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/T66Z31/106-0700_IMG.jpg


----------

